# What other breeds do you like?



## Indiana

There have been posts on this topic before, but if you had your preference, what other breed of dogs would you like? I have a Boston Terrier (love her!), but might get a bulldog in the future. We had a pit bull for about 10 years and she was such a love, so I am partial to bullies myself. How about you???


----------



## Beaches

Our go to breeds before poodles was Dobermans! I think they are so elegant and beautiful. We had 3 from different breeders - all died before age 8. Okay, I am done. Had our fill with terriers, who made us laugh a lot but the feistiness and no off switch kept us hopping, for 16 years.


----------



## nifty

Great question! I guess I'll always have a soft spot for bichons because my Minnie was a bichon. They are smart dogs, too, and very loving and biddable - and cheerful!


----------



## poodlecrazy#1

Great question. I have always loved Pit Bulls. I loved my German shepherd but would never get another one, to much hair! I might go for a Bedlington Terrier but maybe not because I can't stand terriers or should I say terrors  lol. Hmmm trying to think... Oh I know! An Afghan Hound! I have always wanted one and I love hounds. But who am I kidding it's poodles only for me from now on .


----------



## nifty

poodlecrazy, how funny you mentioned Afghan Hounds - I haven't thought of them in years and this morning there was one coming in to the dog training center for another class! He was beautiful, too!


----------



## N2Mischief

Over my 49 years of life I have had quite a few dogs considering I usually always have 3 at once. I started with a poodle and I will end with poodles. In between I had a Rottweiler, black lab, dachshund, 2 pugs, a lot of foster pugs, a pomeranian (foster) and of course my chihuahua's. My daughter had her English Bull dog here for a year. But my heart dog besides the poodle was my short legged JRT. The short legged ones seem generally calmer, though he did have energy! I am just so tired of the shedding! I will stick with poodles from here on out!


----------



## patk

i've only ever had lowchen. but other breeds i've met that i like: a friend's oes (so smart and basically a very gentle guy) and a couple of long-haired chihuahuas.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies

I was on holiday in Nova Scotia last fall and met a ginger wire-haired fox terrier and I was smitten. I even contacted the breeder when I got home. I'm still thinking about it - Not in the very near future, since I've got baby Magda now, but I can see myself with 2 standards and...maybe another breed. I'm not sure how a terrier would fit in here with our lifestyle - apparently they can be bolters. My second option would be an Irish Wolfhound. Have always loved them. I feed raw, though, and I priced it out once - feeding bills would be enormous, although I'd save on grooming : ). Also, they don't live very long, and having lost my parti standard girl Chloe suddenly last January and still being devastated by it, the thought of having a dog for only, maybe 7 years, is a sad thought. It would be nice to have a really big dog for giving the coyotes second thoughts, though...


----------



## MiniPoo

When my DH and I got our first home, we got a Lab mix from the humane society and then an mpoo which I adored. When my poodle passed, we switched to Portuguese Water Dogs. My husband has a mild allergy to dogs. So we will only have non shedding breeds. I think a female PWD and a male mpoo would be the perfect mix. Both breeds are playful, affectionate, and smart. I will let you know when I get my poodle next year.


----------



## lily cd re

Obviously German Shepherd dogs (but yeah the hair is ridiculous), and my childhood dog was a beagle. She was a crazy dog. I like big, smart dogs, but I also don't care to heel a dog that is always breathing heavy, so for me it really is just a spoo (and GSD since BF would always want one). 

I love the look of Afghan hounds and Salukies but every AH I've ever met was dumb as a post. I also don't have a large enough property for them to run they way they need to.


----------



## Carley's Mom

I love Boxers, Shih tuz, Dobies and German Shepards, but my next dog will be a poodle or poodle mix. I never know because I don't buy puppies. When I am ready, I will look for a dog in need of a new home. It has worked for me for the last 30 years, no need to change now.

But if I were a puppy person , I would love to have a Portuguese Water dog, Affenpinscher, Bolonka or a It. Greyhound.


----------



## Rachel76

Redbone Coonhounds. If I could have a dog with the wonderful temperament and character of our last dog, Lucy, I would take any breed. 

German Shorthair, I regularly meet great friendly dogs of that breed. I have always wanted an Irish Wolfhound too. I also have a thing for Bassets.


----------



## Indiana

I love dobes too! I almost got one this year before the BT; someone was giving away a beautiful girl named Sophy for the usual reason--reached 8 or 9 months and they were overwhelmed by the chewing, energy and other puppy hijinks, but they said she had a loving, kind personality. The reason I like the bully breeds is that they are so loyal to their humans. My pitbull was soooo dumb, and Aria is not the sharpest knife in the drawer either. But you just keep repeating the thing you want and after about 100 times you see that they finally understand, and then you can depend on them doing that thing for you forevermore. Unlike the independent thinkers that POODLES are!!! lol I love the poodles though, they're amazing.


----------



## MiniPoo

patk said:


> i've only ever had lowchen. but other breeds i've met that i like: a friend's oes (so smart and basically a very gentle guy) and a couple of long-haired chihuahuas.


I have been curious about the lowchens. I like their size and they are nonshedding. What made me go for poodles and PWDs is that I can shave their muzzles. I have never seen a picture of a lowchen with a shaved face. With some dogs, there is a reason other than looks not to shave a dog's face. I thought that might be the case with the lowchen. Other than the face, their clip is similar to Neeka's, my wavy PWD.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I'd love a Saluki and a Papillion one day. Lately I have a thing for Japanese Chin as well. But after living with and loving my Whippets for many years, I will likely never have another shedding dog when these two Sweeties are gone.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Rachel76 said:


> Redbone Coonhounds. If I could have a dog with the wonderful temperament and character of our last dog, Lucy, I would take any breed.
> 
> German Shorthair, I regularly meet great friendly dogs of that breed. I have always wanted an Irish Wolfhound too. I also have a thing for Bassets.


i have had two GSP's and they are wonderful, sweet natured family dogs. My daughter has one too and she is a wonderful girl.


----------



## Mfmst

I used to have a long eclectic list of all the wonderful breeds, I would love to have. Giant Schnauzer, Bearded Collie, Komodor, Irish Setter, Havanese, Skye Terrier, German Shepherd and on and on. Now my fantasy is to have a rainbow Poodle pack.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

My favorites ..........Cairns, Greyhounds(coursing), Tibetian Terrier (not a terrier at all but misnamed when brought to the western world) Havanese,Papillion, Newfoundland, Lurcher,
Spinoni Italiano, and so many more.................The first three I had the pleasure of owning and I would do so in a minute again if I could!


----------



## kayfabulous6

I just love the look of English springer spaniels and would love to have one one day. My boyfriend had one named Freckles (rip ) and he was the coolest dog and had beautiful markings. Plus I love those floppy ears. Another that I like are West Highland White Terriers


----------



## Countryboy

lily cd re said:


> I love the look of Afghan hounds and Salukies but every AH I've ever met was dumb as a post.


Psssssst... be gentle with them, eh? They are sighthounds, after all.


----------



## patk

afghans are stupid in western society. totally out of their element. in the environment in which they were bred (to hunt lions), they really are kings in their own right. a lot of the breeds that are essentially independent hunters seem stupid to us in our built up cities and suburban areas. borzoi are the same way. i ran into (or maybe away from) a woman walking a borzoi. she spotted me (and my dog) coming and immediately wrapped her dog's leash around a lamp post. she couldn't control the dog otherwise - its prey drive was so strong it wanted to "hunt" my dog. that's what happens when you have a dog in the city that was bred to hunt (in this case, wolves, but, hey, a furry 4-footed small dog will do in a pinch).


----------



## lily cd re

Oh I do know that sight hounds are amazing at their jobs and that most of us just don't do them justice in how we keep them. As I said I'd love a saluki, but I've also read that many of them die young from getting hit by cars when they are chasing things in their suburban neighborhoods. I would need to be on several well fenced acres before I'd keep a large sight hound. It would be unfair in my way of thinking to do otherwise.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

I grew up with a GSD. Love them but I can't deal with their hair anymore. 

Breeds that I would bring home:
Miniature schnauzer
Norwich terrier
And of course, poodle (mini and toy)

Breeds that I would consider: 
Papillon
Coton de tulear
Bedlington terrier

I can't stand slobbery breeds. I don't like breeds with an underbite either.


----------



## PoodleRick

There really aren't any I don't like but there are only a few I would have for a pet. When I was a kid we always had mutts. Usually dogs we found or were given because the owner no longer want them. We also had a Great Dane. He was such a sweetie, too bad they're so short lived. As far as dogs I would have for a pet, excluding the family allergies, I'd have , besides Spoos, well come to think of it anything other than the Mexican Hairless. My dog has to have hair and not sweat. So I guess I just like dogs and the Spoo is the best fit for us.

Rick


----------



## Indiana

I like Chinese Crested dogs but they're usually not entirely hairless...but I like the feeling of my poodles' faces when they are freshly shaved. So satiny and warm. So I think I would like the feeling of a Chinese Crested' face too.


----------



## patk

the problem with hairless dogs (and i have actually thought of getting a xolo - they do come in several sizes) comes down to skin problems. from what i've heard, cresteds can get sunburned. and some of these dogs develop pimples. sounds unattractive.


----------



## ChantersMom

Afghan hound for their beauty.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle

Indiana said:


> I like Chinese Crested dogs but they're usually not entirely hairless...but I like the feeling of my poodles' faces when they are freshly shaved. So satiny and warm. So I think I would like the feeling of a Chinese Crested' face too.


I looked into Chinese Crested Powderpuff. Like how they look but I don't think I can stand .... hmm... let me just say I prefer relatively smart dogs :aetsch:


----------



## Streetcar

I'm madly, passionately in love with American Foxhounds. They reach something inside me that just....works. But I don't have the lifestyle nor home to keep one happy.

Giant Schnauzers, adore them. I was privileged to meet Spirit during her year of reign on the circuit, and Mrs. McFadden generously took a photo of the two of us together. 

Airedales feel so right to me.

My ACD/(what we now call a Parson Russell) Terrier cross was mindblowingly incredible for me.

I was raised by a Collie and would like to have one again. I love Dobermans and how they are such lapdogs to their owners, and their regal bearing.

Before getting my Poodle, I researched Papillons up and down and sideways (Poodles, too), so being a lesser version of fjm appeals greatly .

To bring it home, I'd love love love an in-size Toy Poodle. Maybe one about 9 inches and with lovely conformation and temperament who loves showing. And while we're at it, considering I'll have won the lottery bigtime at this point, I'll add that Standard I've been drooling for as well. Probably a black or silver.

Since you asked ....


----------



## lily cd re

I know someone who runs Chinese Crested in agility and obedience. They are very successful in both venues, so I'mm not so sure that they aren't smart but maybe more that most people who have them just want them to be lap dogs. I also think they are very cute, but yes they can get sunburned and they also often have dental problems.


----------



## Countryboy

patk said:


> afghans are stupid in western society. totally out of their element. in the environment in which they were bred (to hunt lions), they really are kings in their own right. a lot of the breeds that are essentially independent hunters seem stupid to us in our built up cities and suburban areas. borzoi are the same way. i ran into (or maybe away from) a woman walking a borzoi. she spotted me (and my dog) coming and immediately wrapped her dog's leash around a lamp post. she couldn't control the dog otherwise - its prey drive was so strong it wanted to "hunt" my dog. that's what happens when you have a dog in the city that was bred to hunt (in this case, wolves, but, hey, a furry 4-footed small dog will do in a pinch).


Good lady... understands her dog!  

I've become quite fond of Tonka's buddy Champ, the Cane Corso. But I've spent over a year with him at the Park and his 'guard' side is coming out. I can't cuddle Tonka, or any other dog at the Park, while he's there. He won't allow it.

Now that's OK... I can cope with that... but I have some lady friends down there that I greet with a hug. I haven't had the occasion to test Champ with that but I'm very aware of the possibility of a reaction.

My thoughts are that most breeds have some great positives... but mind their shortcomings, eh?


----------



## Shamrockmommy

I love PWDs (mine has the "improper short/shedding coat"). 

I have a bichon and a chihuahua, though I'm not sure I'll get another of either breed, for various reasons. 

Breeds I'd like to try next are the Tibetan Terrier, the Lowchen OR Havanese, and maybe a wavy PWD at some point. I could only have one at a time, though, they are very intelligent and intense dogs. OF those, and of the research I've done, The TT seems like it would be ideal for me. 

But that's years from now. 4 dogs is enough, and it would be nice "someday" to be down to 2 dogs and a cat. or maybe 2 cats. 

We also have a bunny, gerbils and 5 betta fish! LOL. Won't be replacing any of them, either.


----------



## georgiapeach

Dogs seem to find me, rather than the other way around - lol! I'm really not a toy poodle type of person, but Sunny needed us desperately, after enduring 8 years of Hell. Maddie, our westie/maltese mix, was a rescue, as well. DH fell in love with her at Petsmart, so of course, she's now ours. She's a fiesty thing - lots of fun!

My heart dog is boxers, but the last few we've had have had either health issues or mental instability issues, which is a problem with the breed. I'll now foster a boxer, but I shy away from actually owning one again. Pity, as I love them!

I also love Labrador retrievers (esp. the block-headed English Labs; aka otter-tail labs), but I can't deal with the hair anymore. We had two different labs when our children were growing up, and they were both awesome family dogs. The first one, Bluto, lived to be 11 and the second one, Chipper, lived to be 14.5! Both were adopted dogs.

I think I would love to have a Spoo one day! Coming from a large dog background, they seem more lab-like to me, in energy level and personality. There aren't many in my area though, for me to observe. If I got one, it would be a rescue.


----------



## Searcher

I really like all the gun dogs - retrievers, spaniels, pointers, just something about them appeals to me even though I don't hunt.


----------



## brownlikewoah

I like sweet dogs. Right now we have an Australian Shepherd, along with our standard. The aussie is very smart, and a constant piece of work. He's always alert and waiting for a job to do, monitoring our property. He will be my first & last aussie lol. I love him to death, but he is not an "easy" dog at all. He's almost 11, suffered a paralyzing spinal injury at 7 (now recovered more or less) and still acts like a puppy. 
I like Goldens. I know they get a lot of hate, but a nicely bred one is just unconditional love, no complications. I also like newfies, big sweet dogs. We may get one some day, but the drool & just overall size of the dog is daunting. PWDs seem like fun, but they also always have drippy faces. Bichons can be very pretty, but they also seem quite high strung.


----------



## Michelle

If it was up to me my next dog would be a Bull Terrier. There's just something about those beady little eyes, egg shaped head and huge smile that makes my heart melt. They have such a clownish personality and are such a joy to be around. But I don't see one in my future...boyfriend says he wants nothing but poodles (cant complain there!).

I also love Dobermans...I would own one in a heartbeat. Such beautiful, smart dogs.

I'm not much of a hound person (can't stand the stink and baying) but I have been in love with the PBGV since I was about 10 years old. I love their scruffy faces and goofy personalities...there's just something about them that draws me in.


----------



## CtPoodle

My second favorite breed is an Afghan Hound. They have beauty and elegance. Third choice would be a rough Collie. I'm allergic to dogs so Afghan and Collie are out. I've owned Standards for 22 years and now a miniature. Poodles only for me.


----------



## nataly

I had a Great Dane and Italian Spinoni before. Loved both. I didn't get another Dane because of the longevity and behavior issues, although the behavior issues could be specific to this particular dog/line - we got him at 14 weeks and he wasn't socialized much until then. Our Spinoni were super sweet and loving with everybody they met, I couldn't have wished for better temperaments, but they were extremely messy: both shedding and slobber - they would each bring up a quart of water in their beard from a water bowl and they insisted on visiting that water bowl frequently. We did clip their beards, although they didn't look right without it, but still lots of water spilled - must be the build of their jaw or something. Also, they lived to their senior years and at 100 lbs each - that was way too hard on my back. While doing my research this time I liked a PWD and a Wheaten Terrier. I like yorkies - if I am ever after such a small dog and Boston Terriers - although I am not all that familiar with them.


----------



## Casper

Besides poodle I like french bulldog puppies because with their gloomy faces cover their very amusing mannerisms this breed is normally explained as clowns in a philosopher’s cloak.


----------



## Petzynga

There are many good breeds, and it is not easy to chose one...here you can see the characteristics of many other breeds http://petzynga.com/dogbreeds


----------



## Raven's Mom

I still very much miss my rough collies personalities but I have to say I am enjoying not having to vacuum 3-4 days a week! 

I tend to like all the larger sporting breeds. I was on the adoption list for English Springer rescue for an adult but they were so difficult to work with I gave up and bought my spoo puppy. I had always wanted a spoo but feared it might be too much to handle. I also was really trying to downsize from my 70 lb collies. While Raven is only 50 lb, she is just as tall and long as they were and I still wonder if she is too much to handle-LOL


----------



## FireStorm

I love Chows, and would have another one in a heartbeat if I didn't want a really high energy dog. I keep saying I will get another one when I'm older and want a couch potato. I also love Belgian Malinois and GSDs. My parents had a Malinois/Chow mix before they got the Chow they have now and he was great. The only downside to GSDs for me is the hair - I had a roommate with one and I was cleaning up trash cans of hair daily (the roommate wasn't big on cleaning it up). I was surprised about the hair since I've had Chows. Chows have a ton of hair but they don't do the constant shedding...mine would just blow his coat twice a year so there was only extreme shedding for a few weeks.


----------



## Indiana

What about taking a GSD to a groomer? My groomer friends are always talking about deshedding the undercoated breeds. Also my sisters have shedding breeds and they take them to groomers, even though they don't need clipping, just for a bath, conditioning, and good HV blasting to get rid of hair, dander and old skin cells. They come back so shiny and shed much less. Just an idea! I hate anything to hold someone back from their dream dog


----------



## lily cd re

GSD isn't so bad if you pull a deshedding rake through them regularly.


----------



## Indiana

I was hoping you were going to chime in Lily! It's only 5:15 a.m. here, lol! I'm working in my hotel before my conference starts. And of course posting on PF!


----------



## Scully

Toy Poodle, obviously when we eventually get one 

Other than that out little PP Chinese Crested is the perfect dog. so incredibly intelligent and friendly, she has won over more than a few dog 'haters' in our family who now insist she sits or plays with them as soon as she visits them haha. We would defiantly have another as the breed have so many funny little traits to them, and we love the look of them. My OH especially who was one of those that did not like dogs at all right up until the day we got her! only took her literally seconds to win him over :lol:

Although other breeds considered for the future are Miniature Schnauzer, Saluki, Italian Greyhound.


----------



## lily cd re

Wow, I just am so not a morning person. You amaze me Indiana. I was just saying to BF that I was having a hard time with getting stuff organized before he leaves for work at 8:30 since it is darker later. I'll be lucky to be getting anything done before 9:00 AM by the time we change the clocks at the end of the month.


----------



## Indiana

Lily you're probably still going long after I have powered out for the day


----------



## lily cd re

I do work late on Mondays and Wednesdays. My class ends at 9:15 PM and then often I have to clean up after them and on Mondays I have to lock up the equipment and the lab room myself. It is often after 10:00 when I get home. I guess that accounts for my foggy headed mornings. Lily is also a night owl. She would happily stay up until 1:00 AM and sleep until 10:00. One of the problems right now with utility obedience is that it is often an early ring call. I get stink eye when I say it is time to get up to go to the show.


----------



## FireStorm

Lily cd re and Indiana, you are probably right - my roommate's lousy dog grooming habits may have unfairly tarnished the breed. My younger brother is in the Army right now, but when he gets out he's planning on moving fairly close to me and getting a GSD. So hopefully I'll be a GSD aunt in another year or two...I can either get my GSD fix that way, or maybe he'll convince me that the hair is manageable. I'm sure we will be dogsitting the future puppy.


----------



## Indiana

I am playing volleyball on a team for the winter....it's so fun! But every night after work I ask myself, why the heck did I join this stupid team? Anyway, I am so not a night owl. But volleyball is worth it


----------



## MiniPoo

brownlikewoah said:


> I like sweet dogs. Right now we have an Australian Shepherd, along with our standard. The aussie is very smart, and a constant piece of work. He's always alert and waiting for a job to do, monitoring our property. He will be my first & last aussie lol. I love him to death, but he is not an "easy" dog at all. He's almost 11, suffered a paralyzing spinal injury at 7 (now recovered more or less) and still acts like a puppy.
> I like Goldens. I know they get a lot of hate, but a nicely bred one is just unconditional love, no complications. I also like newfies, big sweet dogs. We may get one some day, but the drool & just overall size of the dog is daunting. PWDs seem like fun, but they also always have drippy faces. Bichons can be very pretty, but they also seem quite high strung.


Hey, I have had 3 PWDs, and I always shave their faces, which are NOT drippy. Just saying...


----------



## Greenfoley

I know I'm a bit late coming into this conversation. My poodle puppy-to-be will actually be my first poodle, I've only had other breeds. Dobermans have long battled poodles as my favorite breed, I've owned one and fostered several others for rescue. My heart dog, Henry, was a miniature Schnauzer but, while I loved him more than life itself, I don't particularly feel any draw towards any others beyond them reminding me of him. I *LOVE* Chihuahuas but for the same reason I ruled out toy poodles I also rule out Chis - our other breed which we will likely always have - Azawakh. Sighthound, quite similar to Salukis. Our current guy, Bilal, is great with tiny dogs, I had a chi/dachshund mix when my husband and I got together and those two bonded quickly and were best friends until she died. So he is great but Azawakh are sighthounds and not very domesticated ones at that so I don't want to have to worry about any future Azawakh family members coursing any tiny dogs in our home (nor out of it). We will probably never have anything besides poodles and Azawakh but other breeds I have soft spots for are GSD, border collies and labs. My husband has a serious thing for Rhodesian Ridgebacks as well. And of course since a lot of our Azawakh friends also have Salukis, I adore them as well. Oh and Chinese Cresteds, man. A friend of mine breeds and shows them, they are awesome! Also whippets and Italian greyhounds. Oooh and greyhounds. And Rottweilers. And JRT.

And…oh don't mind me, I like dogs lol


----------



## BorderKelpie

Obviously, I love my Kelpies and *******. I would like to learn more about Tibetan Terriers - they're so cute! and Borzoi - OMG, so elegant! 

I Love dogs and have allergies to them, but not the 'usual' ones. Smooth coated dogs make me break out in rashes. I can handle the sneezing and stopped up nose, but I can scratch the skin right down to the bone around a smooth coated dog.  So, any dog I might consider has to have some hair length. I do OK with the Kelpies and ******* and the ACD that are here (fosters) don't trigger anything (but seriously muddy pants *sigh*)


----------



## Indiana

Greenfoley, just out of curiosity, does the azawahk have fewer genetic problems than some other dogs? I just recently heard of the breed and sometimes the less common breeds that aren't backyard bred are the better for it


----------



## Greenfoley

Honestly I have to admit that I am not hugely educated on Azawakh. I know they are cool and I love our boy but they are so rare here in the US that we never see any others (I have only met him, his mother and his sister) and I have a hard time sustaining any real interest in anything beyond things directly related to our boy. I have heard in passing mentions of wobblers and adult onset idiopathic epilepsy but rarely and that's it. I think because they are still so commonly very few generations out of the desert (Bilal himself is only a few generations out, his maternal grandmother was desert bred) that there is still quite a bit of genetic diversity and survival of the fittest genes there.


----------



## Indiana

Thanks, the breed is very interesting to me.


----------



## squirrel

Jack Russell,fiesty full of character and so sweet,that was our previous dog.Little devil when young chasing rabbits and "deaf" to my shouts of heel,she even ran under a railway fence after a fox one time ,I could hear her screaming and thought Oh God she has been electrocuted,but no,it was just because the fox disappeared ! The chap on the railway crossing said he had never seen anything like it she had jumped back and forth over the live line 4 times!!!! I didn't know wether to hug or or shout at her when she came back (I hugged and cried).When she was older she had mellowed and couldn't be bothered to chase anything so it made for a much more relaxed walk round the fields.


----------



## blacky55667

Afgan hounds... <3


----------



## Mahlon

Before I came to my senses (I have dog allergies) I was enamored with Rhodesian Ridgebacks, Labrador Retrievers, and Great Danes. I also have a soft spot for Boxers as we had an oversized male growing up who was just the biggest love, and I dogsat for friends for a long time their two sibling boxers Snowball & Buster. While I love boxers, I don't think I'd ever get one.  Personally for me, I really don't foresee a planned dog or puppy that isn't a poodle, but I know that my wife wants to adopt an English Bulldog at some point in the future. Luckily she's not in a hurry and wants to do a SPOO puppy in a few years. 

I always loved the look too of the sight hounds, and Irish Wolf Hound as well, and the more wolf type breeds (Husky, GSD, etc.) but would never think about owning one.

-Dan


----------



## misha

I love mastiffs, boxers, great danes, pitbulls, american eskimos, huskies and pomeranians. I love almost all breeds, I just tend to like the ones with more drool and and higher intelligence. My poodle doesn't fit the drool part but I got a cat who drools enough that she doesn't need to!


----------



## georgiapeach

Well, so much for never owning a boxer again... yet another rescue found me this summer when I saw Jackson listed at animal control as "extremely urgent". I went to look at him, and when I saw his age (at least 8, probably), I knew a boxer rescue wouldn't be interested. Yeah, he came home with me... :bird: He's such a love bug, and SO sweet. Even if I only have him a couple more years (boxers don't live long usually), he's worth it. The little dogs completely own him - lol!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled

I've had and loved GSDs, Doberman, Labs, Lab mixes, Chihuahuas. Love them but for various reasons chose Poodles this time around. I would have another Doberman in a heart beat if it weren't for their health issues and fairly short life span and tendency toward dog aggression. That's a pita. But absolutely love them when they're well bred, have a stable temperament like my Lyric did. He was protective without flying off the handle, intuitive, a thinking breed. He knew the difference between a friendly stranger and an intruder...had what's called a healthy suspicion of strangers...just a wonderful dog. They're total goof balls, smart, exceedingly willing once they're over their puppy shenanigans. And I love their looks...gorgeous, real athletes, just so cool to watch them move. Lyric was so incredibly fast when he ran, it was a joy to watch his joy in life. I've fostered a Beagle...too cute for words. 

There are lots of other breeds I like but probably wouldn't own. For small dogs, I really, really like the Chihuahua breed. I adored my little girl who I lost not too long ago. She was such a perky, sweet, dear heart and friendly to everyone she met, never hyper. Playful when I wanted to play, couch potato when we'd sit on the couch...she just matched my mood. So willing she was and pretty much Velcro. Little Jose` is also sweet and adorable to with those same kinds of traits. And very smart! Who would've thunk it? But he catches onto things exceedingly quickly. Chulita wasn't as quick. But her cuteness and willingness made up for it. 

I decided to try Poodles a year and a half ago since I've been fascinated by them for a long time. And they're a kick in the pants...loads of fun, cute as can be, very trainable. And that unique hair...fun and beautiful. I love how they move...always have been interested in how animals move...having had horses. These guys move a little like an Arabian horse...unique. And they're very into me. I like dogs who are into their owners big time. And sensitive. All my dogs have been pretty darn sensitive actually.

Anyhow, I too like lots of the sporting dogs like somebody else mentioned. Oh, and Rhodesian Ridgebacks. Love that breed...knew a couple of them. And gorgeous!!! But alas...I've committed to only having small dogs these days, being the oldster that I am...much easier and more practical for me.

There are others that have interested me too, but this is already too long.


----------



## Beaches

Thanks, Indi, for starting this thread. It's been really neat to read about all these breeds from the owner's perspective. Some breeds I know nothing about so it's been a learning process too.


----------



## lily cd re

Beaches said:


> Thanks, Indi, for starting this thread. It's been really neat to read about all these breeds from the owner's perspective. Some breeds I know nothing about so it's been a learning process too.


I agree it has been very interesting and informative.


----------



## Lou

I saw this and it made me think of some of you , my dear friends, that have shared wonderful stories about whippets!!!!! 

It brought a smile to my face, I think you'll like it  it's sweet and funny 

12 Reasons Why You Should Never Own Whippets


----------



## Tabatha

@Spoos+Ponies: There is a woman near where I live who has an Irish Wolfhound and feeds raw. Alberta is the mecca of raw food!! Most of the food we have in stores here, comes from Alberta, very little is local. My favorite is K9 Choice, they grow their own chicken, lama, beef & bison, organic, grass fed, no antibiotics or hormones. 

As far as other breeds are concerned, we adore Pugs, they are the best companions BUT... the shedding is outrageous and forget about summers -- spent inside with air conditioning.

My second choice to a Poodle was a Bichon or Poodle/Bichon mix. I would also consider a Chinese Crested powder puff or Crested mix like Pippi.


----------



## Michelle

Lately I have been very interested in sight hounds...I have always loved greyhounds and italian grey hounds (almost got one before deciding on Atticus), but I've been seriously looking at Afghans and convincing my bf to let me get one when we have a house and land many years down the road. He's all for it...we love Salukis too. I will always have a poodle or two, but I think it'd be fun to mix in a new breed as well...especially one with hair for me to play with . A female cream Afghan is on my "must have" list now.


----------



## Locket

I'm pretty set that next dog will be a Chinese Crested Powder Puff.

I have always wanted a lab, and I ADORE boxers, but I do not like shedding, and neither does my partner. I am really enjoying having a smaller dog too, I'm not sure if I want to go back to a large dog.


It's neat to see how many poodle people have similar tastes in other breeds.


----------



## Indiana

It's funny, when I started this post, besides the poodles I only had one Boston Terrier and now I have two, lol. I have in a small way been getting into farming so when I get cattle, I am thinking of getting a herding breed again.


----------



## Muggles

For as long as I can remember I'd wanted a spoo and an OES. Now that I have my spoo though I'm not sure I could get anything else! I still love OES though. 

Though if they had longer lives I would find it hard to resist an Irish wolfhound.


----------



## Waiting on Kaylee

We have a French Bulldog and a Papillon. We love the little guys, but I will never again own another papillon. It's probably just him and the fact that he's a poorly bred little guy, but he's neurotic. If you take him for a walk, he whines non-stop. Actually, he whines all the time in general, despite us not giving him attention for it. He's 3 1/2 and STILL not reliably house trained. And it's not that he's not smart enough. He's scary smart. The little jerk just doesn't want to go outside, so he pees inside. But alas, he's cute, he's good at snuggles, and he's friendly with anything that has a pulse. 

The Frenchie…I think our home will have to have a frenchie in it from now on. He's just a big ball of lazy snuggles. He's so well-behaved and so fixated on me. Super easy to train (though I've heard they can be stubborn). He doesn't like other dogs, but on leash, he'll ignore them. He does hold grudges against my husband, though. Anything I do is forgiven, but if my husband does something that upsets him (like leaves him in the crate for a few hours), he'll refuse to look at him for half a day.


----------



## zooeysmom

This is a really fun thread! I’ve been around most breeds over the years, mainly in shelters. Here are some of my favorites, besides Poodles. Please note that I am quite allergic to most! 

Japanese Chin – very sweet, quiet, easy-going
Pug female – very loving and loyal, funny
Pekingese – extremely affectionate and loyal
Maltese female – the most beautiful, super sweet, loving, loyal
Yorkshire Terrier – adorable, spunky, sweet
Italian Greyhound – I love their look, very sweet and gentle
Terrier mixes – some of them have this eye contact that makes they seem to speak to your soul, adorable
Doberman – extremely intelligent, perceptive, loyal
Pitbull – super sweet (but would never get if I had a child or small pets)
Australian Cattle Dog female – very sweet and loving
Boxer – sweet, goofy, gentle
Soft-Coated Wheaten Terrier female – very loving, cuddly, adorable

Yes, I like the sweet and loving dog breeds best


----------



## BorderKelpie

zooeysmom, I understand the allergy thing. I'm allergic to dogs, too (even the poodles to a point) 

I'm zoning in on the Yorkie thing. Wow, what fun dogs they are! Lots of spirit and fire, very food motivated and active - but oh, so cuddly and sweet (although DD's little yorkie mix gives kisses with teeth - gently, but there's teeth lol). What a neat little rotten breed. 

My new dog, Spider, the Xolo - there's a breed I want to learn more about - odd fellow, love his weird ways. He's rather like a little dingo, maybe that's why we connected. 

This is a fun thread. I like learning more about the other breeds out there.


----------



## Reiko

*Other Breeds I Would Like*

More or less in order:


Doberman !!
Rhodesian Ridgeback
German Shepherd
Siberian Husky
Belgian Malinois
Miniature Schnauzer
Shiba Inu

Sadly, the only dog that might qualify for us is the Schnauzer, since the husband has allergies. But I really, really, really want a female Doberman :Cry:


----------



## Summerhouse

Well another breed I would like is a mpoo. Currently have a miniature schnauzer and would have another but would like to try a few other breeds.

Top of the list for what would like but probably will never get is a Lagotto Romagnolo. I've never seen one in person but have seen videos and read lots about them. I think lots of poodle owners would like one too. They're basically a stocky Moyen/Klien poodle size, originally bred as truffle hunting dog. Very old breed and unfortunately with only 50 registered in UK 2014 rare too. Although they were non existent in UK 20years ago.

Also like
Soft coated wheaten terrier
Lowchen
Spoo
Silken Windhound


----------



## Motion

I'm all over the map but because of allergies the list of breeds I would actual be able to have is much shorter.

In a perfect world:

Vizsla
Brittany
German Shorthair Pointer
Yorkie
Soft Coat Wheaten Terrier
Toy Fox Terrier
Pitbull
.... the list goes on and on

I really like the first three I might have to see if I can find a breeder whose lines I'm not as reactive with!

BUt really poodles have the same athletic ability, love of people and even more intelligence so I will probably be happiest sticking with my spoos!


----------



## Dechi

My favorite of all is the doberman, but it's too big and demanding for me to have one. Besides that, I love all the bully breeds, including bulldogs, and also greyhounds, boston terrier and pugs. And yorkies.


----------



## zooeysmom

I'm noticing that most people who love Poodles also love German Shepherd Dogs and Dobermans. Is it the intelligence, or being in tune with their people maybe?


----------



## TrixieTreasure

I admire all breeds, but there is only one breed for me, and of course you know what that is.


----------



## Mindina

Growing up I always had Newfoundlands, as well as a few mutts. I will always love newfs, but I am not in a position right now where I can have one. Need a big place


----------



## Dechi

zooeysmom said:


> I'm noticing that most people who love Poodles also love German Shepherd Dogs and Dobermans. Is it the intelligence, or being in tune with their people maybe?


To me, poodles are a choice because of my allergies. I've grown to love them, but it was an acquired taste. My true love are the strong, muscular breeds, and the doberman is the most beautiful and elegant of them all.

I don't like the german shepard, or any big hairy breed, really. Don't know why, but they don't appeal to me. Maybe the thought of big balls of hair flying around...


----------



## kontiki

Mindina said:


> Growing up I always had Newfoundlands, as well as a few mutts. I will always love newfs, but I am not in a position right now where I can have one. Need a big place


I have a friend looking for a Newfie to train as a service dog. So she wants an exceptional breeder. Do you know of a newfie forum that's as good as our poodleforum here? Or of any great Newfoundland breeders?


----------



## Mindina

kontiki said:


> I have a friend looking for a Newfie to train as a service dog. So she wants an exceptional breeder. Do you know of a newfie forum that's as good as our poodleforum here? Or of any great Newfoundland breeders?



Sorry I don't know of any. Most of our Newfoundlands were adopted as aduts. The last Newfoundland I got was a family dog. He came from a breeder in Beaverton, On. He seemed reputable, "tested" his dogs, charged like 2000. Turns out he was not, when we picked up our newf pup he had dozens of other breeds in Kennels, as well as a few returned Newfoundlands that had attacked people. He had stitches all the way up his leg from one of his males biting him. Extremely unusual of Newfoundlands. My parents ended up getting the puppy anyway. He ended up with behavioral issues as well, was aggressive towards male dogs. Even after neutering he needed a muzzle on walks. He had a genetic skin condition that made him unable to get wet. When he did he got infections and lost fur. He was missing many patches of fur throughout his body. Various treatments did not help (meds/creams/shampoos). It was hard to keep him (being a Newfoundland) out of the water. and getting his double coat completely dry. At 5 he developed an aggressive cancer, dropped a ton of weight and grew many tumors in a VERY short period of time. He had to be put down. I cannot remember the breeder's number, but his name was Hillary. Avoid that breeder like the plague.


----------



## Coldbrew

I've always loved sighthounds, especially salukis. They seem so elegant and refined. There are not a popular breed though, and good breeders in my area were hard to find when i looked. 

I also love hound dogs solely for thier droopy soft ears, but know that I could never put up with the barking


----------



## kontiki

Quote:
Originally Posted by kontiki 
I have a friend looking for a Newfie to train as a service dog. So she wants an exceptional breeder. Do you know of a newfie forum that's as good as our poodleforum here? Or of any great Newfoundland breeders?




Mindina said:


> .... The last Newfoundland I got was a family dog. He came from a breeder in Beaverton, On. He seemed reputable, "tested" his dogs, charged like 2000. Turns out he was not, when we picked up our newf pup he had dozens of other breeds in Kennels, as well as a few returned Newfoundlands that had attacked people. He had stitches all the way up his leg from one of his males biting him........... I cannot remember the breeder's number, but his name was Hillary. Avoid that breeder like the plague.


May I forward this information on to her? I won't include your contact. I am very worried as she keeps finding backyard breeders. I am trying to give her info on what to look for but I am not sure it is getting through. I don't want her to make a big mistake.


----------



## Mindina

kontiki said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by kontiki
> I have a friend looking for a Newfie to train as a service dog. So she wants an exceptional breeder. Do you know of a newfie forum that's as good as our poodleforum here? Or of any great Newfoundland breeders?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I forward this information on to her? I won't include your contact. I am very worried as she keeps finding backyard breeders. I am trying to give her info on what to look for but I am not sure it is getting through. I don't want her to make a big mistake.



Sure. I hope she chooses a good breeder. That newf taught me registered, "tested" expensive dogs doesn't prove anything. You really got to meet breeders before buying a puppy.


----------



## Mfmst

Surely, there is a Newfoundland Club of America or Canada. Contact a regional member and your friend will get a list of reputable breeders. I love that breed too, but can imagine the shedding would be like snowdrifts. Read a funny article in Parade Magazine about some California owners who were concerned with their Newfy's weight gain. Turns out he was eating avocados off of their trees! His coat was glorious


----------



## lily cd re

Mfmst that is funny, but I thought avocados were bad for dogs!

Also I don't get wanting a newfie for a service dog. They always seem slow to respond when I see them at trials. Also aren't they perhaps somewhat short lived like other giant breeds? It would seem like you would barely have time to teach the dog the work you want it to do before you would have to retire it. Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## kontiki

lily cd re said:


> .... I don't get wanting a newfie for a service dog. They always seem slow to respond when I see them at trials. Also aren't they perhaps somewhat short lived like other giant breeds? It would seem like you would barely have time to teach the dog the work you want it to do before you would have to retire it. Correct me if I am wrong.


I agree, I would only choose a Spoo for a SD (am I a little prejudiced or what?) ! But I do know a couple of good Newfie SD's. She is aware of the downsides: life ex, drool, tons of hair, etc, however she is large and needs a large dog for balance issues. Several of us have had discussions around the topic, however it is her decision of course.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I'm a big fan of weimaraners. The AKC says, "A well-trained Weimaraner is a delight to live with, but an untrained one is akin to a canine demolition derby." Made me howl with laughter, because they're right. They're a super ball of energy all day, but then calm down and snuggle by the fire. They don't shed much. They velcro themselves to the family in an endearing way. They do everything with gusto, like their whole lives end with an exclamation point. 

Having raised April since she was eight-weeks-old lets me know when I get my standard poodle puppy, I can handle whatever she dishes out. Furniture destruction? Check. More energy than the Energizer Bunny on crack? Check. Able to leap a coffee table in a single bound? Check. I wonder which breed has more energy, a weim or a spoo? In a few months, I'll find out. I can't wait!


----------



## zooeysmom

I would like to add Borzoi to my list! A gal at the dog park has 2 girls she shows in conformation (she had 3, but one died recently) and they are so sweet, gentle, and calm, but also playful. I love their look too.


----------

